# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  إنستاجرام تعلن عن أكثر من مليوني معلن نشط شهريا

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة إنستاجرام أمس  الاثنين عن تخطي عدد المعلنين النشطين شهريًا على خدمة مشاركة الصور  والفيديو القصير خاصتها عتبة الملونين، مقارنة بمليون معلن أعلنت عنهم في  شهر آذار/مارس الماضي.وقالت  إنستاجرام، المملوكة لعملاق التواصل الاجتماعي الأمريكية فيس بوك، إن هذه  الزيادة السريعة نتجت عن استغراق وقت أكثر في البحث والمشاركة والتفاعل في  الإعلانات، خاصةً في التفاعل مع الفيديوهات من طرف المستخدمون.وكشفت الشركة  أن المستخدمين دون سن 25 يقضون أكثر من 32 دقيقة في اليوم على إنستاجرام،  فيما يقضي من تتجاوز أعمارهم الـ 25 نحو 24 دقيقة يوميًا. ويزور نحو 180  مليون من مستخدمي الخدمة مواقع الإنترنت، وتحصلوا على اتجاه الطرقات،  واتصلوا، وأرسلوا رسائل إلكترونية أو رسائل خاصة لتعلم المزيد عن الأعمال  التجارية، كل هذا كان خلال الشهر الماضي.وبحسب  إنستاجرام، فقد تعدى الوقت الذي يقضيه الناس في مشاهدة الفيديوهات على  خدمتها 80% سنويًا، وتتبنى العلامات التجارية طرقًا جديدة للتواصل مع جمهور  إنستاجرام، ومع إنتاج 50% من قصص إنستاجرام خلال الشهر الماضي. وكشفت الشركة  أن 15 مليون شركة تستخدم حاليًا الملفات الشخصية الخاصة بالشركات، والنسبة  الكبرى لذلك تأتي من الولايات المتحدة، والبرازيل، وإندونيسيا، وروسيا،  والمملكة المتحدة. هذا ويتابع نحو 80% من مستخدمي الخدمة شركة واحدة على  الأقل.يُشار إلى أن  عدد مستخدمي إنستاجرام النشطين شهريًا يتجاوز الـ 700 مليون، يدخل 400  مليون منهم إلى الخدمة يوميًا، ويبلغ عدد مستخدمي ميزة “قصص إنستاجرام”  اليوميين أكثر من 250 مليون.

----------

